# Seguidor de Línea "El mas rapido"



## Enriquea20 (Abr 29, 2007)

Alguien sabe de algun seguidor de linea que vaya realmente rapido...o cual es el seguidor de linea mas rapido que existe actualmente? o alguien tiene links o videos de ese tipo de seguidores de linea  diseñados para competencias de velocidad?

De preferencia seguidores de linea que vayan por encima de 1m - 2m/s ...

Muchisimas Gracias.


----------



## Elvic (Abr 29, 2007)

este me  parece bastante veloz

http://www.robotroom.com/JetRobot1ms.wmv 

http://www.robotroom.com/


----------



## charly_lex (Feb 11, 2010)

Busca en youtube  charlylex ... Mi canal


----------



## akiva (Jul 6, 2010)

_huy felicitaciones!! muy bacano el robot!! tengo unas pregunticas ustedes usan cny70 o usan otro dispositivo mas avanzado, y una gran duda como hacer para q tome esa velocidad impressionante sin q se salga de la linea!! exitos!!​_


----------

